# Is there going to be a fall tent sale at Look anytime soon.



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I remember seeing a post in the late spring early summer of a tent sale at Look's HQ. Anybody know if they will have a fall clean out as well? Sadly I missed the last one. Well, happy for my bank account.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

What city are they in?
.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

SystemShock said:


> What city are they in?
> .


San Jose.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

zott28 said:


> I remember seeing a post in the late spring early summer of a tent sale at Look's HQ. Anybody know if they will have a fall clean out as well? Sadly I missed the last one. Well, happy for my bank account.


I suspect it's not likely. That sale was done to clean out odds & ends that had accumulated over 3-4 years of Interbikes/media events/1-offs etc.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

But, Team TIBCO is having two sales this fall (and they're on Look).

Oct 10th @ Bicycle Outfitter (no bikes) and Oct 17th @ Team Manager's home (includes bikes).

I've got the flyers for both sales on my desktop -- can't figure out how to attach them to this message, so if you're interested, email me @ [email protected] and I can send them to you.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ooh, here are the flyers!*

nope -- apparently the PDFs are too big for RBR.com. bummer.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

velogirl said:


> nope -- apparently the PDFs are too big for RBR.com. bummer.


Post some screencaps of them, then? 
.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Low-tech Lorri, here. I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

velogirl said:


> Low-tech Lorri, here. I have no idea how to do that.


You on Mac or PC?

On Mac, you just hit Command-Shift-3 (all 3 keys simultaneously) to take a pic of whatever's on-screen.
A file will appear on your desktop called "Picture 1".
Open it in the Preview application.
In Preview, go File --> Save As.
Save it as a JPEG... compress it down enough so that it's under 195 KB in size (otherwise it won't upload to RoadBikeReview- also it can't be more than 1024x1024 pixels. You can crop the picture in Preview if you need to).
Do a post, and hit the Upload Photos button. Choose the JPEG you just made.

On PC, don't own one, someone else can clue ya in there.
.


----------

